# What is the most amount...?



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

$10 as a gift 12 years ago.


knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm monumentally cheap and knit in a tremendous volume, so maybe $12 for a 100 gram ball of sock yarn? The least I've paid is $.99 a skein.

What's your friend do for a living? Being a housewife doesn't pay as well as it used to.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:shock: :shock: WOW i think the most i've paid for 100g is £6 ($9.33) 
and £9 ($13.99) for 300g but that was a while ago now.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm monumentally cheap and knit in a tremendous volume, so maybe $12 for a 100 gram ball of sock yarn? The least I've paid is $.99 a skein.
> 
> What's your friend do for a living? Being a housewife doesn't pay as well as it used to.


She is a housewife who can't work as she has Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. She bought it in Alaska when she was on vacation. Guess that's better than a souvenir you just look at!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Yikes indeed! I always buy is sales if I can but sometimes I'll buy full price. But I'll do a lot of research before I do. I'm a prolific knitter, as most of us are so spending a lot would cost far too much.
I think £8-10 would be my absolute limit and it would have to something very special. That would be about $12- 15...possibly


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

In the $20.00 range. I made a gorgeous sweater with a peacock on it, for my daughter....hundreds of dollars worth of yarn. It was so beautiful. She wore it one time then accidentally (?) washed it and it shrunk to fit a teddy bear.....never again.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

The most I've ever paid was $30.00 for Plymouth Mushishi. It comes in beautiful variegated colorways and has a whopping 495 yrds per hank. I am hooked on it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In the neighborhood of $70.00 for some lovely Bison, I believe it was $68.00. I've picked up Yak and Quivit (the spelling escapes me at the moment) on sale though.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

The most I have ever spent on yarn was the Craftsy box, large. Forty dollars plus 9.99 shipping. But that was for 8 Cottons and 2 Ribbons, one size 17 needles. 

For one hank I have never spent over 3.50 US I didn't know until recently about differences in yarn, contents and things like that. KP has corrupted me fully! Until Febuary I had only used Caron simply soft or Red Heart.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Would love to buy some of the silk yarn but way above my budget. Always try to buy yarn when it is on sale. Don't think I have ever spent more than £6 on a ball. E-bay is great for yarn buying.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably the most I've ever paid is $25 for sock yarn, enough for a pair. 

Generally my limit is $20 for a pair of socks but I don't often go that high.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


i love to knit...and if i win the lottery, i will still love to knit and would happily pay that or more if i wanted it...

but as i am still on my PRE-lottery winner budget, the most was 18 dollars for a skein on clearance that was normally 60.00....i was sooooo proud of that score, lol


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I just paid $42.00 for a lovely skein to work the projects in a Craftsy "Knitting With Beads" class. Gulp! Then I had to buy the beads, the teeny- tiny crochet hook, and dental floss threaders for threading the beads.
Sure hope I like this class!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
Plan to make a shawl. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a couple of advantages to making the rare purchase of high priced yarns...you tend to be very careful with it and less prone to make mistakes...and you also tend to be a little "stingy" with it...using not just every yard or foot of it but every single inch!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Needs to be in context, really.... 

I bought some bison yarn that was $36 a skein (owning up - I got my employee discount so I didn't actually pay that much) - had only 50 meters on it... I've bought cashmere for $20, and it had 150 meters... the cashmere I can make a scarf easily from, the bison - not so much. 

I also bought a skein of custom hand-dyed merino sock yarn for $40 - 400 meters. 

So, yeah, I paid a lot of money for the sock yarn, but the value was greater than the other two.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I once bought yarn from the church which was donated. 2 hanks. I wanted to make a curly scarf but knew I didn't have enough and thank goodness the band was on it. I ordered another online for $22.00. Most I have ever paid but it was beautiful. Wish I could afford to but more of it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes "indulging" isn't a bad thing. I have few vices actually, so the occasional "big ticket" yarn is tolerable.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My vice at the moment is my knitting. I don't smoke or drink any more. Gave them both up so I know I save money by knitting! My husband groans when I say I need more yarn but he is very helpful in picking colors (not my strong point) and finding me things to stash stuff in!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yet another reason I don't miss being married, I get to spend the money I earn on what I want!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> In the $20.00 range. I made a gorgeous sweater with a peacock on it, for my daughter....hundreds of dollars worth of yarn. It was so beautiful. She wore it one time then accidentally (?) washed it and it shrunk to fit a teddy bear.....never again.


All that work and all that money - this story just breaks my heart! Yikes!!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

$74 for a skein of quivit from which I made a small scarf ...it was a "treat" from a REBATE on my charge card. Each time I earn a "cash back" rebate, I buy something that I would not normally purchase...last year, I got a new watch.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


Prices up that far north are just insane. Everything is at least 4 times what it is in southern Canadian cities. 5 years ago a 12 pack of pop cost $32.00, a 4litre jug of milk cost $17.00, cigarettes cost $17.25 to $22.00 per pack. It is ridiculous how expensive things are because of the lack of logistics and fuel prices being so high.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


Prices up that far north are just insane. Everything is at least 4 times what it is in southern Canadian cities. 5 years ago a 12 pack of pop cost $32.00, a 4litre jug of milk cost $17.00, cigarettes cost $17.25 to $22.00 per pack. It is ridiculous how expensive things are because of the lack of logistics and fuel prices being so high. So think about the $99 ball of yarn....if you compared it to here...it would be no different than paying $25.00 for a fancy specialty yarn.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't particularly care how much a particular yarn is (especially if I have decided I want a particular yarn) if it is expensive, I will save until I have enough to purchase the amount of yarn I require


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

I paid $20.00 a hank for 4 hanks of Tilli Tomas Vol de la Mer. It is 70% silk and just lovely. Making a beautiful lace cardigan and for once I wanted to use the yarn the pattern called for. It is looking beautiful, so far.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

$26 - yep, American dollars ....for a four-strand called Showstopper or something like that. I don't think my heart was beating when I made that purchase because my brain was screaming at me. I still have it in my secret stash... yellow, brown, something silvery, and coordinated colors. It is beautiful.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought several skeins of Mushishi for an afghan. Lovely yarn to knit with. My son, who has never asked for anything knitted, said "Is that for us?" So I then bought more and made one for him. Just checked and it's up to $40/skein at Jimmy Beans and $39.99 discountable at WEBS. But it made a lovely afghan that was fun to knit and is lovely and soft to use. My sister and I split a very expensive skein of Schaffer yarn...to make market bags! Knitting lowers my blood pressure so that I can use the generic medication. Figure that pays for lots of yarn.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yes, I have a couple of Tilli Tomas yarns in a sultry green with beads or sequins in 'em. That cost a pretty penny too. That's also in my special container of EXPENSIVE yarn. My good friend and knitting pal was going to order from TT and I went in on the order to get a good shipping cost or something like that. She hasn't used any of her TT yarns either. Must be part of the "sickness" you think? :lol:


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! I applaud you!
:-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch,i suppose it's fine for those that can afford it,


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm...maybe if I sold some of my knitted items instead of giving them away, it would be justified.... Just thinking out loud....Won't put myself in that position though.... it would be like buying a house in the high-end part of town! Or buying a Ferrari when a Scion will do. For what purpose and to what end?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My vice at the moment is my knitting. I don't smoke or drink any more. Gave them both up so I know I save money by knitting! My husband groans when I say I need more yarn but he is very helpful in picking colors (not my strong point) and
> 
> finding me things to stash stuff in!


Isn't that meant to say "finding me things to stuff stash in!"?


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

I bought some cashmere for $30 a skein, still haven't used it, but love to look at it  I say, whatever floats your boat, go for it if you can afford it.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I once bought 5 skeins of silk for $100, got home, realized I had been possessed and returned it by mail to the yarn shop!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

25.99 FOR ONE SKEIN I really wanted it!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've paid $20.00 for special yarns....only a hank or two. Love to find special yarns on sale. Especialy sad Tuesday Morning closed.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I don't remember, but usually buy the cheapest yarn I can possibly buy for afghans/bedspreads. (we use them on our beds like other people use blankets). I hunt the internet all over for sales, and will try to get free shipping. I did just order some "little bit better" yarn to make my Elizabeth shawl...just got the email that the order has been shipped. YIPPEE!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

i buy nearly all my yarn atm through etsy.....some artisan (eg handspun/hand-dyed), some reclaimed. There are some fantastic yarns and yarn bargains to be had. Even with the international shipping, they are less expensive than retail


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

30.00/hank for 2 lovely Madelinetosh Pashmina's with 360 yds on each. It's just beautiful and I plan on making a certain shawl with it. I don't regret it one second for buying it! Krrrrrr Prrrrrrrr.........


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd hate to admit it....  ;-)


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

It was this past spring. I bought 3 skeins of mochi for about $25. It was for myself, but it still took some talking into.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I am truly cheap! I think the most I have ever spent was $6.99 for Pound of Love; or maybe $3.99 for 4 oz.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

knitnanny, love that! I am on my "pre-lottery" budget too.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the most I've spent on a skein of yarn was $27.50 for a luscious sock yarn. It looks like it would make really long socks. The most I've ever spent on one project was for a lace yarn called Rittrata, totally yummy. Just got the vest back from my LYS, needed professional blocking, and it is so fab. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought I had splurged when I spent $39.00 for a huge skein of hand dyed fingering weight yarn when I was traveling in Hawaii. It was a once in lifetime splurge.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


What did your friend make with the Qiviut? I read that it is many times warmer than wool.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yet another reason I don't miss being married, I get to spend the money I earn on what I want!


courier 770 she wasn't complainimg. Husband groans but helps her. I think that is wonderful. Not a very nice remark about being married.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

What is that Qiviut mada of,gold?


----------



## Bingy (May 13, 2012)

Had my morning laugh while viewing your clip!


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

tayana said:


> What is that Qiviut mada of,gold?


....from Wikipedia:
Qiviut (/ˈkɪviət/ KIV-ee-ət; Inuktitut syllabics, ᕿᕕᐅᖅ; Inuinnaqtun, qiviuq;[1] sometimes spelled qiveut) is an Inuit word commonly used to indicate the wool of the muskox. The word was originally used to refer to the down feathers of birds as well as the inner wool of the muskox.[2] It is valued for its use as a fiber as, unlike sheep's wool, it does not shrink in water at any temperature. (However, this means that it also is not useful for felting.) It is most commonly used for hats and scarves, and is among the softest wools. It is very expensive; a high quality knitted scarf can cost more than 300 U.S. Dollars,[3] but will last over 20 years with good care.

The muskox has a two-layered coat, and qiviut refers specifically to the soft underwool beneath the longer outer wool. The muskox sheds this layer of wool each spring. Qiviut is plucked from the coat of the muskox during the molt or gathered from objects the animals have brushed against; unlike sheep, the animals are not sheared. Much of the commercially available qiviut comes from Canada, and is obtained from the pelts of muskoxen after hunts. In Alaska, qiviut is obtained from farmed animals or gathered from the wild during the molt.

Qiviut is stronger and eight times warmer than sheep's wool, and softer than cashmere wool. Wild muskoxen have qiviut fibers approximately 18 micrometres in diameter. Females and young animals have slightly finer wool. [4]


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I spent $70 for two skeins of KFI Luxory Silk. Fell in love with the colorway and texture. I am goong to make the Linen Stitch scarf either for me or my Mom.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> $10 as a gift 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> knitnanny said:
> ...


Love this photo and it expresses my feelings.  I was breaking out in hives because I just paid over $40.00 for 4 skeins of cotton at the cutest LYS last week. :roll:   :lol:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

$70/skein for Buffalo Gold. However, I am planning on going to Alaska next year and hoping to get some Qivuit.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

She definitely will not want to throw THAT in the washing machine!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Tinker Belle said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> ...


She's still thinking about it!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> In the $20.00 range. I made a gorgeous sweater with a peacock on it, for my daughter....hundreds of dollars worth of yarn. It was so beautiful. She wore it one time then accidentally (?) washed it and it shrunk to fit a teddy bear.....never again.


That calls for one huge OHMYGOD! My deepest sympathy! Joan 8060


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

rosebay44 said:


> Why do you ask?


I was mulling over buying some expensive yarn myself at my LYS. It's a raspberry red and looks "delicious". It's $54 for 100gms but I keep looking at it!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think is spent maybe a total of $50 for some yarn to knit a sweater on a knitting machine i was trying to learn...so that does not include the lessons from a very hopeless instructor. the neck was never "right" and I did not wear it very much. Win some lose some! Joan 8060


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think there is anything wrong in commenting on the virtues of not being married. I've been more content since divesting myself of a husband and a bad marriage.


frannie di said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another reason I don't miss being married, I get to spend the money I earn on what I want!
> ...


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


$80 for the same yarn in Skagway, Alaska.

knittykittyu


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> ...


The distance isn't responsible for the price, in this case. It is in the "production". Qiviut is not farmed, it is collected from the tundra when the animals shed the undercoat - then it is spun into the yarn. So, besides the danger, there is also the availability - it is simply a case of supply/demand.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

I paid $23 per hank for a cape using 5 hanks. 
I used to never pay over $9 for anything until i was sure about really having confidence in my knit knowledge..


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

$32 for a 185 yd hank of hand painted pima cotton by a fiber artist from Sedona, when I visited my son and his family in Scottsdale last month. I had never even come close to spending that on one hank of yarn but had decided I was going to treat myself. I also got a 500 yard hand painted wool for $18.75, regularly $25. I can't wait to use them but am taking my time deciding exactly what I want to make. Sure don't want to mess these up!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

$42 for a hand painted large hank of 100% merino.
This a treat for me. I go to the Wool and Sheep Fest in Jefferson, WI every year, so much temptation. Have to come home with something special.
I would love to have some Quivet. it is the most expensive yarn per ounce you can buy.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry Doubled up


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

rosebay44 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong in commenting on the virtues of not being married. I've been more content since divesting myself of a husband and a bad marriage.
> 
> 
> frannie di said:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > My vice at the moment is my knitting. I don't smoke or drink any more. Gave them both up so I know I save money by knitting! My husband groans when I say I need more yarn but he is very helpful in picking colors (not my strong point) and
> ...


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I would never pay that amount for a ball of yarn, and being I do a lot of knitting and crocheting, I am always looking for the sales, especially with Michael's and JoAnn's that have 40 - 50% off coupons.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

$17.00. Silly me I thought it said $7.00


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Until about two years ago I only bought yarn at the big box stores. I have knit for over 30 years, simple thing only, scarfs, hats, and afghans. I did not need _good yarn_ for those or knew what _good yarn _was. As I started to challenge my self I started looking for better yarns.

Then I discovered KP *and* LYS. Now I try to pick the yarn to match what I am making. The most expense yarn I have purchased so far is in the mid $20 range.

My ex would have a fit when I bought Red Heart supper saver, my DH says _ you take so long deciding what to make and put so much time in knitting, buy what you like._ He found an alpaca farm not to far from us and suggested I buy the yarn for the coat I want to make there. That yarn will be the most expensive yarn purchase to date. This one is a keeper.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
> Plan to make a shawl. Hope it was worth it.


I have used Schaefer yarn for three sweaters. It is beautiful to work with. The color ways are gorgeous.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

At a wool festival last summer- $48 for 2 skeins of worsted weight hand-spun wool for a scarf for my older daughter. She wanted a certain shade of blue and it was REALLY hard to match. She needed a warm scarf because she walks across a very windy campus almost a mile twice a day (she hates the campus bus system). She picked out a beautiful Irish hiking scarf with 3 sets of cables - it came out over 6 ft. long and she loves it. I used every bit of that yarn - had about 8" left - and told her if she threw it in the washer and dryer,I'd never speak to her again (kidding). Paula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually try to find the less expensive yarns for what I am making.. I have gotten several fantastic deals through the Craftsy deals. I paid $20 for each of the 2 hanks that I used to make the Alexandira shawl, I thought that was very expensive on my budget. I am now looking for yarns to make 3 other shawls, so trying to stay on budget but afraid I'll bust loose and purchase despite the $$.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

I paid $68 for 218 yds of qiviut. I made a scarf with it. It was the one project I didn't mind ripping out and starting again when I made a mistake. That stuff was amazing to touch.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


What will she knit? I am assuming that will be enough for a scarf and every stitch will be a pleasure. You said she has Chronic Fatigue Syndrome so she probably won't be rushing through it. I don't mean that in a funny way; I mean that I hope it does make her life better while knitting this marvelous yarn. I have never seen it but have heard it's just heaven to work with. I hope it is.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Just bought a skein of lace yarn at ACMoore last week for $7.99. It was so pretty and soft that I thought it was time to learn to knit lace. Sure hope I can do it. Edith M


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


I can't remember but I know not that much! It should have "gold" woven into it ay that price!!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

auntiepurl said:


> I paid $68 for 218 yds of qiviut. I made a scarf with it. It was the one project I didn't mind ripping out and starting again when I made a mistake. That stuff was amazing to touch.


That is absolutely georgous!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

debbieb said:


> rosebay44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is anything wrong in commenting on the virtues of not being married. I've been more content since divesting myself of a husband and a bad marriage.
> ...


committedly unmarried and loving it


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

jobailey said:


> auntiepurl said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $68 for 218 yds of qiviut. I made a scarf with it. It was the one project I didn't mind ripping out and starting again when I made a mistake. That stuff was amazing to touch.
> ...


Thank you! I can't wait until the cold weather!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
> ...


thanks for that plug for Schaefer yarn. have been looking for some pima cotton for a gift. will check them out.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

The most I've ever spent on a skein of yarn was $15 for a scarf pattern. I'm the type of person who can't justify buying very expensive yarn. I would want to make a special afghan or at least a sweater and that would be way too costly. I tame down my champagne tastes to fit my beer budget.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.


In a patriarchal culture that still holds marriage as the high end goal for women, I think it is important for those of us who chose differently to claim the validity of our lifestyles.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
> Plan to make a shawl. Hope it was worth it.


Littleknits.com Has a bunch of Schaefer on sale right now, if you need more!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I aid 32 for a skein f cascade epiphany. It is gorgeous and so soft!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Auntiepurl - what a treasure you have knitted. The scarf is incredibly beautiful and your photograph is surreal.

Dachsmom - thanks for the tip re: Schaefer yarn on sale.

Courier770 - totally understand your feelings - with my ex, I wasn't free to buy for myself or my kids. My now precious DH of 23yrs has no problem with my spending on yarn. Yes, it is sometimes better to be alone and on your own.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> $10 as a gift 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> knitnanny said:
> ...


I love your animated picture!! Wow $99! That stuff is rare!


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Auntiepurl - what a treasure you have knitted. The scarf is incredibly beautiful and your photograph is surreal.
> 
> Dachsmom - thanks for the tip re: Schaefer yarn on sale.
> 
> Courier770 - totally understand your feelings - with my ex, I wasn't free to buy for myself or my kids. My now precious DH of 23yrs has no problem with my spending on yarn. Yes, it is sometimes better to be alone and on your own.


Thank you!


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess you ladys are telling me something because I have always bought my yarn from Joanns or Hobby Lobby not the quality ?


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good for her! If it gives her pleasure and she can afford it. Why not.


----------



## Niki1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, Qivuit is expensive but it knits up beautifully -- of course, I kept it for myself. Also, claim is that this yarn is much warmer than cashmere. Good for your friend!!! When on vacation to Alaska it was the best souvenir I could have brought home and everytime I wear the scarf, I think of the time spent there.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
> ...


Oh My Gosh!! I just went to this site. These are some of the best prices I have EVER seen on ALL these yarns. I think you have just done me in.
Tamarque - if you want Schaefer, this is the place.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

I have seen some for $50 that i swooned over . But it was only enough fro a small cowl . Almost as it is a WHOLE lot easier than spinning my own.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.


My ex was a hater! He hated anything that took time away from him. I came home from work one day and he had burned all my yarn and fabric in the burn barrel because I was spending more time with my crafts then him. I didn't stay with him long after that.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to Alaska end of summer. Guess I won't be bringing back yarn as a souvenir!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


$2.33. I refuse to pay anymore than that for yarn. I am very cheap.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I can't remember how much I spent on one ball of yarn...I suspect it was a one-of that I ended up making a into a scarf. I loved the color, but don't wear it much, because it's kind of scratchy. Probably $18 for the skein. I just bought some mohair/silk yarn from KnitPicks that was $6.99 a ball. The pattern calls for 6 balls of yarn and the recommended yarn was something like $18 a ball. I was proud of myself for finding yarn with almost the same proportions of mohair-to-silk for so much less (and in almost identical colors). 

My friend is planning a trip to Alaska next year to build homes for the poor (in addition to the Tijuana Mission that they usually do...DH and I are going to TJ with them for the first time this year) and I'll start saving now for some Qivuit!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I went to Stitches West last year and OMGoodness. The most expensive was a hand dyed yarn from Teresa Ruch Designs. Windsor wool/silk blend at $60 a sk. (2 sk @500 yards each) They are still sitting in the bag!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

lynnie2 said:


> I guess you ladys are telling me something because I have always bought my yarn from Joanns or Hobby Lobby not the quality ?


Not true, I have found some really nice yarn in both. LOVE the I love yarns, good prices and the yarn holds up to the punishment of my knitting and my family!


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

I say Go For It. If it is something you really want and can get why not. If it was keeping food from you mouth or clothing from your family no.. but if you can afford it go for it. Look at how much they pay to see the Super Bowl and that you can't take home or use or wear. How many people spend that much one night at a ball game or baror just out for dinner and have nothing much to show for it the next day. I hope whoever wants to and can afford expensive yarn goes for it and knits a beautiful item they can wear the rest of their lives or even looks at it with love. Maggie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Paid $50 for a skein of cashmere once.....can't wait to be able to do that again!!!!!! It was fabulous and pure pleasure to knit with....
julie


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

ssho said:


> I went to Stitches West last year and OMGoodness. The most expensive was a hand dyed yarn from Teresa Ruch Designs. Windsor wool/silk blend at $60 a sk. (2 sk @500 yards each) They are still sitting in the bag!


Hard to find a worthy project, isn't it?


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

yea and most of the cost was shipping


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

SherryH said:


> I am truly cheap! I think the most I have ever spent was $6.99 for Pound of Love; or maybe $3.99 for 4 oz.


I have to go with you. I think at one time in my life I spent $10.00 for a ball when I was knitting a special sweater for one of my sons. I have also spent up to $18.00 per ball for someone who had asked me to knit some in particular for them and they were the ones who actually incurred the cost of the yarn


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.
> ...


I see you say he is your ex, I agree with you he would become my ex also.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dimples16 said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> ...


You are not cheap, if it does what you need it to do why pay more. I am on disability and understand having to watch what I spend for the extras


----------



## YvonneZ (Feb 28, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


That is on my birthday present list. My Hubby usually says "buy what you want and I'll pay"

One of these days the poor fellow is going to get smart and give me a monitary limit.... But until then!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

auntiepurl said:


> ssho said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Stitches West last year and OMGoodness. The most expensive was a hand dyed yarn from Teresa Ruch Designs. Windsor wool/silk blend at $60 a sk. (2 sk @500 yards each) They are still sitting in the bag!
> ...


It certainly is! And I just found a few more in the bags that are about the same per skein. What a weekend THAT was!! ha


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


I think, had it been me, he would be "the late Mr....", rather than my "ex"!!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am horrible, I will not pay more than $6.00 for a skein of yarn, I will hunt down a cheaper price or use a different kind of yarn, Not only do I do this craft for fun, but also to save my family money.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

$52 per hank (400 yds/each), $104 total for ARTYARNS RHAPSODY, fingering weight that I am currently using for my Nadira shawl. Love it!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's the yarn from the musk ox....I would want a breeding pair of animals for that price! The most I've paid is $18.00, and I have that in a shrine with a lighted candle!



knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

ssho said:


> auntiepurl said:
> 
> 
> > ssho said:
> ...


I feel your pain. I went to Stitches South in April. I hope I live to be 210 so I can knit it all...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I paid $65 for one of the loveliest skeins of yarn from Great Adirondack Yarn Co. 100 yards of hand dyed, hand tied yarns...5 or 6 different types in purples. Different weights and kinds...I still get dreamy eyed thinking about that yarn...

I knitted a narrow and quite long scarf that I do wear occasionally as an accessory. I purchased 2 skeins as a matter of fact, the other a rainbow collection that i knitted for a friend.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I dont think I would pay that much for a skein of wool , maybe a whole bunch at that price as I too am cheap and knit and crochet a lot , at that price I would have to shadow box the skein of yarn and put it on display lol


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

I paid in the twenty some dollars for a skein of bison and something mix one time, but only one skein. Made a scarf.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

darbysister said:


> I say Go For It. If it is something you really want and can get why not. If it was keeping food from you mouth or clothing from your family no.. but if you can afford it go for it. Look at how much they pay to see the Super Bowl and that you can't take home or use or wear. How many people spend that much one night at a ball game or baror just out for dinner and have nothing much to show for it the next day. I hope whoever wants to and can afford expensive yarn goes for it and knits a beautiful item they can wear the rest of their lives or even looks at it with love. Maggie


Well said! :thumbup: IF you can afford it and it does not prevent you from providing the necessities go for it. Now I just need to take some of my advice and not feel so guilty, at least that is what DH keeps telling me.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > rosebay44 said:
> ...


There are a lot of us out there whose first marriage was hellish and so glad to be rid of the *!#*[email protected]%. If you did not walk in those shoes you will not understand the peace being alone can bring. I am luckier than most with #2.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

auntiepurl said:


> I paid $68 for 218 yds of qiviut. I made a scarf with it. It was the one project I didn't mind ripping out and starting again when I made a mistake. That stuff was amazing to touch.


OK, OK, ;-) twist my arm :lol: I have to add that amazing yarn to my knitting bucket list. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


I normally don't buy expensive yarn but have bought Qiviut, it was $28.00 but that was enough for a pair of socks. I always have cold feet & was told that was the best for warmth. She must have been in a "tourist trap" to get soaked so bad!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have promised myself a major splurge when I make my first sweater for myself. I'm practicing on grandkids, daughters.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I paid $7/oz for alpaca...$56 for 8 oz to make BIL a cabled scarf for Christmas a few years ago. Now I spend $20 for a bag of alpaca fiber and can spin 2 pounds of yarn from it....much better deal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad to hear this. I know you will enjoy it all and you are most deserving. I understand.



Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was going to offer to hunt him down and tie him up with yarn in the desert in June.



PoodleMom said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


----------



## MatildaM (Aug 23, 2011)

Not much $7.50


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Paid $265 to have Bearded Collie dog hair spun and made into skeins. And yes you can knit with it, as any other fiber.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


Think of all of the small spinners & local yarn purveyors you have kept in business. Good for you for working hard; it's your money, you get to spend it as you see fit. I hate it when others think that how you spend your hard-earned dollars is any of their business! As long as you aren't hurting yourself or anyone else, enjoy!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

$40.....for some really nice lace yarn over 400 yards...it was for a shawl that was a gift.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Paid $265 to have Bearded Collie dog hair spun and made into skeins. And yes you can knit with it, as any other fiber.


I've often been tempted to let my Poodle's coat get nice & long (after all, it isn't all that different than shearing a sheep, when I groom her!) and having it all spun into lovely silver yarn. Too bad the poor thing can't stand the heat & her coat never gets too long, regardless of the time of year. I've heard that dog hair is warmer than wool.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


I think you should be applauded. You spend your money on what you like, and it is well deserved. I am a true believer in spending money on things you like and make you happy within your budget. You obviously can afford the luxury yarns and should enjoy them. I never buy cheap acryllic yarns and while my budget for yarn is not as high as yours, I always buy more expensive, natural fiber yarns and I try to get them at a discount.

Think about it this way, a golfer would never get remanded for spending $100 - $150 for a round of golf (that is what it costs on a good golf course in the Northeast) and that only lasts about 5 hours. You will get hours and hours of pleasure from your yarns and making whatever you choose....much better bargain in my option and this coming from a golfer!

RavinRed


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Tresperros said:
> 
> 
> > Paid $265 to have Bearded Collie dog hair spun and made into skeins. And yes you can knit with it, as any other fiber.
> ...


FYI, you do not have to let hair grow long to have spun. They even do it for cats. I used to brush my Beardie and was told to just save it. My second dog I did it with much shorter hair, just fluffy dust bunnies you might say. Yes, it is much warmer than other fibers, not suitable for a sweater unless you mix with other fibers or live in the Alaskan tundras, where you might appreciate the super warmth it provides. It is great for bags. It will have a "halo" so it looks just like Angora when you have finished product.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Truer words were never spoken! my hubby spends loads on golf clubs, fees, shoes and BALLS! and all he has to show for it is the momentary pleasure of the sport and as he gets older, a sore back. I have sweaters I have given away, hats galore, afghans to show and use. So there.....


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> $10 as a gift 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> knitnanny said:
> ...


...I love that clip of Hugh Laurie...I love Blackadder, and House, too...as for yarn, I think that a skein of worsted weight cashmere was the top at $25. Wouldn't I love some qiviut though...

Karen N.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I paid about $10 a skein for some yard...made myself a lovely jacket. The whole thing cost about $70 to make...the amount of joy making it was priceless.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > debbieb said:
> ...


While I wasn't married before I met dh, he had been, so I tease him about being a "retread." He tells me all the time that his first marital experience made him appreciate me all the more, lol.

Karen N.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Tresperros said:
> ...


Hmmm...I may have to take up spinning...I get loads of hair off of her every time I clip her (about every 3-4 weeks, depending on how warm it is). It would probably make lovely scarves or gloves.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Speaking of expensive yarns, I would love to try out the possum yarn from Australia. I'm very lucky to live near COnnecticut Yarn & Wool, and they almost always have sales. I've been knitting for 50 years, and I have to agree that once a knittier uses a really nice yarn, it's hard to go back to "harder" fibers.

Karen N.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


I think my purchase at Fiber Train Festival was the most I spent on one skein.

$51 on a skein that was soooo soft that I could not resist it. It's 50% Camel-50% silk. A lovely deep purple. 875 yds/100 grams. They had a skein of something else for $78 but I could not see my way clear to buy that one. Can't remember what fiber that one was. I'm holding that $51 one in my hand right now and it's sooo soft.. I suppose that I will make a lace shawl with this one, perhaps one of Stevieland's shawls.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Once I bought a skein of thick 100% cashmere yarn that was half price in my LYS. It was just enough to make a gorgeous cap with about 3 inches of yarn left over! I believe the original price had been $65.00.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere.


Thumbs up to you for what you have accomplished!! I didn't even know there was such a thing as a $300 sk of yarn. No scorn from me, I think it's great!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


I, too, applaud you. I have lived this way as well. My DH and I have saved and managed our money well. I am now retired, live in a nice home, have 3 nice cars (one I inherited from my dad. Bless his heart, he died one year ago today). I almost feel guilty for having so much and I hate it when I feel that people think I'm rich (so NOT). But I've been blessed and I do share with others.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

$8.99 a skein for sock yarn and it turned out to be very poor quality indeed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Tresperros said:
> 
> 
> > PoodleMom said:
> ...


Poodle Mom, just save in a cloth bag (so it can breathe) and when you have enough send to: VIPFIBERS.com
check out their website for info.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.


I agree. I was married to two different jerks who begrudged everything that I wanted to do, and it was better to be single than to be in a bad marriage. Then I met my amazing husband who passed away 3 years ago, and he was my prince. He made up for everything that went before, the two unhappy marriages and all the single years (15) before I met him. One of the things that I appreciated while being single is that no one could chide me anymore on what I purchased. Allan encouraged me to get what I wanted and to get the best if I could, not just the cheapest.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> She definitely will not want to throw THAT in the washing machine!


If you're referring to the quivet, it's washable, does not felt, and does not shrink, apparently.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Knitnanny-Yep. Qiviut but not quite that much. It was about $60. a ball, minus 10% for my entire purchase (for my birthday month) and an additional 10% off all the qiviut from the store owner as she was no longer going to carry it (to expensive to sell well). I had a very lovely and generous birthday check so I spent it all on Qiviut! Got lots, still have some, and only knit it for myself-I don't share it with anyone else. Call me selfish but I don't even use it to make something for my mother! Denise


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


One of my 2 ex's did that with all my art supplies (I was doing oil painting at the time). Apparently, I was spending too much time not paying attention to him..


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


$45 for some pretty blue/green yarn for my daughter from a store in a touristy ski area in Colorado - Minturn. Love that LYS, but very expensive. At the time I knew nothing about yarn so didn't know it was too much. I found the same yarn a few weeks back in a regular LYS in Boise, Idaho for $13.98. Yeah, felt pretty foolish. Now I know better.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


Good for you! I'm glad you discovered the joy of knitting and even happier that you can use such wonderful yarns. You deserve them.

Well, actually, we all DESERVE them, we just can't all HAVE them.....so, you enjoy them for us, okay?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


No scorn from me. I also came from humble beginnings and most of the time in my life, I had to budget everything and look for the best bargains. Now that I can afford something more luxurious, I will do it, thanks to my dear departed husband who thought I was his queen, deserving to be spoiled.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

$30 a skein for Alpaca yarn for myself. Would love to have some quivit yarn though. Carlyta


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Ggirl....I applaud everything you said!!!!You go girl, and enjoy it all!!!!!
julie


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

patricialandesman said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > knitnanny said:
> ...


I, too, buy a lot of yarn from Michael's or Joann's using coupons because lots of what I knit is donated. My budget is restricted and I am also on disability. But (I say this with glee in my voice) last week Tuesday Morning had a sale and I got some nice yarn for less than half price!!! What a treat!!!


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


No scorn! Good for you!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


That is what I never would pay but a Friend did. Yes, it was nice yarn and had a very unusual texture but I do not think
worth that much.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Think about it-- if you make something for yourself in the very best yarn you can afford, you're more likely to love it, feel good in it, and to wear it. And if it's good yarn, it should last a long time. So the cost-per-wear is likely to be less than that of something you did in so-so yarn, like just so-so, feel just so-so when you are wearing it, and find it sagging or pilling or such after just a few wearings. 

And least that's what I keep telling myself to justify the $$$ spent in my stash!!!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I made my best friend a wedding shawl with bamboo/silk yarn for $11 a skein. It was silky and beautiful!

Momma Osa By the way, what did your friend make with the yarn?


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I paid $36.00 for a 1 beautiful skein that made a short scarf.It was beautiful...I wear it a lot and would do it again . (i think)


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What is quivet? Is that from musk oxen? Since they live in the arctic circle it must be incredibly warm! 

I have never seen a skein of vicuna. How I would love to just give it a squeeze!


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

$ 30.00 ish for Noro Silk. Bought 6 skeins....
Found it in a great shop n Eureka Calif. My husband bought it for me and told me to make something for myself....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


I didn't pay for it, but my daughter gave me 2 skeins of qiviut for Christmas 2 years ago. I'm still trying to decide what to make with it. What did your friend do with hers, if I may ask?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> $74 for a skein of quivit from which I made a small scarf ...it was a "treat" from a REBATE on my charge card. Each time I earn a "cash back" rebate, I buy something that I would not normally purchase...last year, I got a new watch.


That's not a bad idea! We all need a treat now and then. My Discover Card Bonus usually goes in the checkbook and I forget I have it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Knitnanny-Yep. Qiviut but not quite that much. It was about $60. a ball, minus 10% for my entire purchase (for my birthday month) and an additional 10% off all the qiviut from the store owner as she was no longer going to carry it (to expensive to sell well). I had a very lovely and generous birthday check so I spent it all on Qiviut! Got lots, still have some, and only knit it for myself-I don't share it with anyone else. Call me selfish but I don't even use it to make something for my mother! Denise


Please give me some ideas on things you've made with it. I have 2 skeins and if I don't use it soon, I'll die and someone else will get to enjoy it.

:lol:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

joycevv-Yes, Qiviut is from the artic musk ox and the yarn is extremely soft and warm-and wears well. Vicuna is a lovely yarn, somewhat similar to alpaca, llama, or camel (of course, as they are all in the camelid family.). It is considered the finest yarn in the world and is very scarce and expensive as there are very strict export laws on these animals. They were once considered seriously endangered and the Peruvian government shut down the export on vicunas in order to protect them and ensure their continued extense. Maybe someday we will have more of this beautiful fiber available to us. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

DorisT-I made a beautiful mobius scarf/cowl with some of the sport weight that is about 4 feet around (and can be wrapped/twisted several times around the neck) and a shawl-don't remember the name of the pattern but I got it from Ravelry and it used some of the laceweight Qiviut I bought. It's about 70" wide and 36"long at the deepest point. I still have about 7 balls of laceweight and 10 balls of sportweight left to use. Like I said, I'm being selfish with it and using it for me! Denise


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> ...


Where did you buy qiviut for $28?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

denisejh said:


> DorisT-I made a beautiful mobius scarf/cowl with some of the sport weight that is about 4 feet around (and can be wrapped/twisted several times around the neck) and a shawl-don't remember the name of the pattern but I got it from Ravelry and it used some of the laceweight Qiviut I bought. It's about 70" wide and 36"long at the deepest point. I still have about 7 balls of laceweight and 10 balls of sportweight left to use. Like I said, I'm being selfish with it and using it for me! Denise


Thanks, Denise, I had thought maybe a scarf or cowl with one skein -- mine is lace weight. I'd like to make one for the DD who gave me the yarn, also, but she's allergic to wool. Don't know if qiviut would affect her.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

DorisT-Not sure if Qiviut would set off a wool allergy reaction. Maybe you could cut a small piece of the yarn and she could tie it into a little ring and wear it on her finger for a bit to see if she reacts. Also-look at lace scarf patterns. Your yarn will go further with lace and Qiviut knits into beautiful lace. Denise


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Just paid $36 for a skein of 100% pima cotton hand painted in lovely pastel colors. Shaefer yarn - 400 yds.
> Plan to make a shawl. Hope it was worth it.


Love Schaefer yarns. Have several skeins. Love there colors.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I paid $28 for a skein of sock yarn that is to die for, and $42 for a sportweight I couldn't do without. It's a gorgeous bamboo blend I am going to use for a shawl. I think I will make an Ashton from it.


----------



## jeanaz (Jun 7, 2012)

I have never gone over $20.00 for one skein. But of course if it was really a great project and I really loved it I might go a little higher hopefully not over $100.00 for a single skein.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

the most i have paid for a skein of yar was 4 dollars ... im poor and cheap.. sue me


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I paid $80 for Quivit too


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I also bought some Quivit in Alaska, but only paid $93 for one ounce. It was the only thing I wanted so my husband didn't mind. The biggest decision after deciding to spend the money was, what color to buy!! I made a small scarf out of it and it is the most beautiful thing ever. I wish everyone could treat themselves to just one ball of it one time in their lives! (By the way, I chose a soft heathered maroon)


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday I paid $45 for one skein of the most amazing yarn to make an unusual scarf.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I spent 41.00 to make a Jane Eyre shawl. I knit half and didn't like how the yarn looked. So, I will probably knit a long scarf.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

At the NC Fiber Festival last month, I saw a gal who was spinning guancaco, another one of the camelid cousins. It was soooooooooo soft! She says guanacos are considered to be "pests" in the pampas areas because they like to eat the same grasses that cattle are eating. But in years of drought, they can survive on less (they're smaller, like deer). And so now people are re-thinking them as a possible source of income and working on domesticating them. Hopefully, we will have a more affordable luxury yarn soon!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gulp! that is a lot of money for a skein of yarn.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> My friend bought some Qiviut for $99...yikes


I have never heard of Quivit in Australia, is it some kind of animal?


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.
> ...


Shoulda let your KP friends gather up their pointy lace needles and go after him. It would have been a real come-to-Jesus meeting!!! Glad you're out of that mess.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> $70/skein for Buffalo Gold. However, I am planning on going to Alaska next year and hoping to get some Qivuit.


No need to go to Alaska to buy it. My DD bought the skeins she gave me from a LYS in Fairbanks, AK, because she lives near there, but the same yarn can be purchased online at http://www.yarnmarket.com. The brand is Windy Valley Muskox Yarn. Their price when I last checked was $90.80 per 28.5 grams. It may be higher now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


Glad I never met those guys. Afraid I might have been tempted to commit murder! :XD: I think the jury would have ruled in my favor, though.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

denisejh said:


> DorisT-Not sure if Qiviut would set off a wool allergy reaction. Maybe you could cut a small piece of the yarn and she could tie it into a little ring and wear it on her finger for a bit to see if she reacts. Also-look at lace scarf patterns. Your yarn will go further with lace and Qiviut knits into beautiful lace. Denise


Thanks, Denise, I hadn't thought of that allergy check. Yes, I had planned to make something lacy; it's amazing how far one little ball can go when it's so fine!


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I PAID $7.00 FOR A SPECIAL COLOUR BABY WOOL FOR A 50GRAM BALL.ENOUGH TO MAKE A PAIR OF BABY BOOTIES AND A BONET.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Auntiepurl that is an incredible scarf/shawl thank you for sharing!!!

courier770 - I understand your feelings, I was married 29+ years and enjoy my freedom now.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Around $24 for some sock yarn. I generally get all my yarn when it's on sale. Sometimes a girl just has to splurge though...right?!  I'd much rather splurge on a squishy skein of yarn than having a manicure or something like that.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

$18 for Opal sock yarn.I bought 8 of em.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I just ordered 1 skein of opposum yarn for $19.00. That is as high as I will go at this time in my life!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Rhonda-That was a pretty good price. Most of the Qiviut sold in the US comes from Alaska. There are several ranches in that state that raise the arctic musk ox. You can usually find it at a better price up there than in the lower 48. Denise


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I just paid $42.00 for a lovely skein to work the projects in a Craftsy "Knitting With Beads" class. Gulp! Then I had to buy the beads, the teeny- tiny crochet hook, and dental floss threaders for threading the beads.
> Sure hope I like this class!


Uh oh ... I wonder if that's the same course I purchased?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Knitnanny:

After reading several of the Kp"rs answeres to your question, I'd say we are doing our part with keeping the economy going and for a good cause. 
Not only in purchasing all the beautiful yarns available today but also in keeping the tradition of hand made items which are keepsakes for generations to come.

There is no price that can be put on hand made with Love items. 
So with my take on this subject I'd say whatever makes you happy and you can afford, Go for it !


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

threekidsmom said:


> I just ordered 1 skein of opposum yarn for $19.00. That is as high as I will go at this time in my life!


I may have to check into possum sometime.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I paid $36 for 50 yards of hand painted silk for a very special project and $42 for a hand painted merino wool but it had 600 yards.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

DorisT said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > patricialandesman said:
> ...


The sad part about those types of guys is that they put on a good front and can be very charming when they want to make a good impression. After they've 'got you', is when they show their true colors.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I just paid $42.00 for a lovely skein to work the projects in a Craftsy "Knitting With Beads" class. Gulp! Then I had to buy the beads, the teeny- tiny crochet hook, and dental floss threaders for threading the beads.
> ...


I'd like to try that sometime too.. after I get the 'lace' part down.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Between twenty and thirty dollars for a sweater vest for my DH.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > ....you have ever paid for a ball/skein of yarn?
> ...


Yipes! $17.00 of a jug of milk?! Man I would cry if it got spilled.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Between twenty and thirty dollars for a sweater vest for my DH.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ouch, that is pathological!


Dreamfli said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't commenting on anyone elses marriage, just my own.
> ...


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I paid $79 for a skein of gorgeous yarn for a sweater which ended up costing me $790! But it issss gorgeous!!!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a cheap skate,. I never pay alot for yarn. The most has been $3.28


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bet it is beautiful. Would love to see a photo of a sweater that cost that much to make....


----------



## Harold's Mum (Jun 12, 2012)

$45 AUD for Touch Painted Possum


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Around $30 for something special.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Ggirl said:


> I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.


Good for you Ggirl. Right now I am saving up for enough vicuna to make a special project. Quivit is also on my list of yarns to save for. I am a single senior, I work very hard for my income, why not indulge myself from time to time?? I have found since I started buying the yarns that I really want, I am enjoying my knitting and crocheting a lot more and am more careful with my stitching. Also, if we don't treat ourselves well, no one else will either.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I scorn you not, I live on a limited income but still love to use yarn that deserves the time I put into a project. I don't smoke or drink anymore and gave up junk food so I could afford my splurges. If I were better situated, you had better believe I would be splurging on your level.


YorkieMama said:


> Ggirl said:
> 
> 
> > I fear I will be scorned for this, but I have paid $300 for a single skein of Vicuna yarn and I have overflowing bins full of Quivit, Mink,Yak, Camel and Cashmere. I started life without a dime to my name, worked hard for over nearly 50 years, saved, always lived well below my income level, and now I have a lot of money. I don't gamble, I live in a very modest house, put two kids through college and one through medical school, and give substantial amounts to charity. I've come to knitting very late in life and the wonderful yarns I buy, and sometimes knit with, gives me pleasure.
> ...


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I once, while visiting a shop while on vacation, picked out a beautiful sock yarn and walked up to the counter to purchase it. The clerk rang it up and when I looked I saw it was 23.00. I paid it, but decided I would ask always before I buy in the future! I thought 23.00 was a lot for a pair of socks! I made them and the yarn was wonderful to work on. I gave them to a friend who was celebrating a special birthday and she wore them out because she loved them so much! I guess it wasn't so bad after all!!


----------



## rosepetal (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Your friends yarn is more expensive then Habu bamboo yarn which was $61.00 a hank. The project I wanted to do was calling for 2 hanks. Needless to say I got another kind of yarn.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought two skeins of Blue Heron at 45.00 each! Am I'm not wealthy by any stretch! It was for my dear daughter for her birthday


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I love Mushishi too! I made a very large shawl out of 1 1/2 skeins of it for my niece.



taznwinston said:


> The most I've ever paid was $30.00 for Plymouth Mushishi. It comes in beautiful variegated colorways and has a whopping 495 yrds per hank. I am hooked on it.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> $10 as a gift 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> knitnanny said:
> ...


This is TOO funny!.... and a GREAT reaction to the response!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

skfowler said:


> I love Mushishi too! I made a very large shawl out of 1 1/2 skeins of it for my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shawl is beautiful. Would you please direct me to the pattern. I would like to try it with that gorgeous Mushishi yarn.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I love Mushishi too! I made a very large shawl out of 1 1/2 skeins of it for my niece.
> ...


I'd like to try that shawl myself if you have a link or directions as to where to get the pattern.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

This has been an interesting topic to read.
I have become a proficient online searcher in order to buy the yarn I want, yet will fit into my very limited income. Thankfully I have the time to do so.
However, I do not have a huge stash as I usually use what I buy; except for the occasional odd skein I buy for a $1 or less. (Most yarn I purchase is for a specific pattern.)

I also do not have a car so the internet is really a blessing to me... for purchases, for my writing & for friends like you all.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

skfowler said:


> I love Mushishi too! I made a very large shawl out of 1 1/2 skeins of it for my niece.
> Would you please share what pattern you used for the shawl. It is very very beautiful and I'm sure many of us would love to make it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

frannie di said:


> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I love Mushishi too! I made a very large shawl out of 1 1/2 skeins of it for my niece.
> ...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

glacy1-I think the shawl you're thinking of (the Kate Middleton shawl) is called the Milk Run Shawl by Cat Wong. It's a free pattern on Ravelry. Denise


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> $10 as a gift 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> knitnanny said:
> ...


Thank you for posting this clip. It made me laugh right out loud so that my husband came running to see what was going on.

Oh, this is in response to the short video clip of the guy covering his mouth - funny!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

denisejh said:


> glacy1-I think the shawl you're thinking of (the Kate Middleton shawl) is called the Milk Run Shawl by Cat Wong. It's a free pattern on Ravelry. Denise


The one I saw before is this one,and there's a charge for this pattern,......... but free is always better.

Kate Shopping Shawl 
by Wee Sandy 
Wee Sandy's Ravelry Downloads


----------

